
Show HN: A Tool for Rapid Learning Process (It's like Anki + Workflowy) - SunghoYahng
https://learnobit.com/
======
SunghoYahng
Hey.

For the past 2 years, I have been working on LearnObit (
[https://learnobit.com](https://learnobit.com)): a new and rapid way to learn
anything.

When I first started programming, I used Anki and the old tried-and-tested
Spaced Repetition algorithm. This was great for word-pairing (such as when you
learn French or another language), but didn't suit for more complex, general
topics like Mathematics or Physics. Because of that, Spaced Repetition has
always been widely over-looked despite its proven effectiveness in learning-
retention.

I wanted to unlock this effectiveness for a wider audience by building
LearnObit, a note-taking tool which lets you organize and structure
complicated/layered information then manage this via Spaced Repetition as
easily as you use flash cards today.

I'll be here anytime if you have any questions for me. Thanks for your time.

------
thepete2
The web version [0] does not work for me. It shows a blank page. Browser is
Firefox 68.5.0esr (64-bit).

This is the error I get:

"SyntaxError: invalid regexp group index.46eed2a4.js:1:1"

[0] [https://app.learnobit.com/](https://app.learnobit.com/)

~~~
SunghoYahng
I'm sorry I didn't solve the problem until late. This situation was caused by
Firefox's lack of support for RegEx's lookbehind assertion. I'm trying to
create a non-lookbehind version for RegEx.

------
solarkraft
I like this, because it's a tree style note system, which I go a bit crazy
for, as I haven't found a truly great one yet (my dream is Dynalist, but
faster on mobile and self-hostable FOSS). The features of this seem pretty
insane as it looks like it allows stuff like drawing something for a bullet
point, which would be perfect for some uni modules (I currently just do full
hand writing for those, mostly in bullet point lists, which is still pretty
much how I think, but a lot of the advantages are obviously lost).

Convinced you'd be able to sustain the project that way, would you consider
opening up the project's source? My motivation for wanting this ties a bit
into:

> I will not disappear. Moving forward, LearnObit will only improve with new
> features and polished programming. I promise.

Your promise isn't worth much. You will most certainly disappear at some point
(when you die, which might be today [this is not a threat]) and will likely
lose interest far, far sooner.

If I made a comprehensive knowledge base I'd want everyone to be able to
access it, not just people with a subscription to a SaaS product, which will
quite certainly become disfunct within 100 years.

I'd also want to be able to extend it with my own scripts and features. All
these problems could be solved relatively easily (but perhaps not as profit-
deliveringly as you wish).

Okay, that's the free software preaching.

Conceptually I like the idea of this app, an important part of my bullet point
list consists of knowledge base stuff. Other key components are thoughts that
need to be noted somehow and planning of things (which might be a great
addition to your product, as you are already creating to do-items in a way).
Keeping all of these things in one app would be something between good and
essential for me, as I think I would like some portability between the use
cases.

I haven't even looked at LearnOrbit yet in detail, but the thought of a
newcomer in the outliner-niche and your novel concept definitely excite me.

~~~
SunghoYahng
Thank you so much for the detailed feedback!

1) I agree with the advantages of open source, but this project is commercial,
so I have to find a way to make money. :(

2) Right. If I die, I will disappear. It wasn't rigid enough.

3) Gathering all the features in this app is not the goal. As for Todolist, it
was not intended to be for general planning, but rather to assist in
organizing knowledge. In context, one of the app's goals is to create
specialized tools for organizing knowledge. Other tree-structured apps (e.g.
Workflowy, Dynalist) are not specialized for organizing knowledge; instead
they have a general purpose that can be used everywhere. I think this limits
their functionality. LearnObit will implement specialized functions for
organizing knowledge, not for general purposes.

4) I am thinking about the structure of knowledge that is not the tree
structure. What I'm now going to implement further is for 1:1 pairs, which fit
conventional SRSs like Anki. The app will deal with this by implementing a
spreadsheet-like interface. I also understand that there is knowledge with
graph structures, as you say. But I don't have an idea yet about what
interface to deal with. Perhaps I will come up with ideas later.

5) For the tool you want,
[https://roamresearch.com/](https://roamresearch.com/) might be good. This is
a tool that combines Workflowy and Wiki.

------
SunghoYahng
Thanks for the feedback so far. I didn't even notice that the app had this
many problems.

I'm embarrassed to show you an incomplete app, but anyway I think now I've
fixed all the parts which received the feedback, Including proofreading the
entire contents of the landing page.

------
armatav
Hey your Firebase OAuth isn't working.

"This domain (app.learnobit.com) is not authorized to run this operation. Add
it to the OAuth redirect domains list in the Firebase console -> Auth section
-> Sign in method tab."

Need to add the actual domain in your Google console.

~~~
SunghoYahng
That's right. I fixed it. I forgot to set it up after adding the web version.
Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
CtrlAltEngage
"Planning for your learning will be relentless as your knowledge (not
information) will be manageable"

I think a proof reader might be valuable for your site, I've no idea what the
above sentence, and several like it, really says.

~~~
SunghoYahng
I've received the correction: Planning for learning will be non-stop, as your
knowledge (not information) is manageable. Perhaps now the sentence is
understandable.

~~~
yodon
It's not so much that that one sentence was a problem, it's that all the text
is hard to read and understand. Marketing software is incredibly hard,
commonly much harder than developing it. You might consider launching your
software first in your first language where it will be easiest for you to both
write about and assess others writing about your software.

~~~
SunghoYahng
Thanks for the advice. I did not notice that it's that terrible level. I'll
get this corrected overall.

~~~
sol_invictus
Hello. It's not terrible; I think most of it makes sense but it is a bit hard
to read at times. Maybe a proof reader could help make it less heavy (i.e.
more simple english.) There's quite a lot of content on the front page and a
modern users attention span is quite short.

HN wants to make everything seem and feel exactly the same but I personally
like the flow of words and information - you can tell you've invested yourself
into the software.

Will give this a spin.

~~~
SunghoYahng
Okay. I understand now that the problem is to reduce the amount of complexity.
And thank you for the compliment!

------
blkstormy
I would love to try this on mobile, but it didn't seem very usable in that
context :(

~~~
SunghoYahng
Actually, it's not. LearnObit is now for the desktop. I think it fits
LearnObit to be on the desktop, where the user sits down in one spot and
concentrates deeply on using it. I will release a mobile version later,
though.

